# What Wall



## ddickey (May 22, 2020)

What wall material do you think would be nice for the shop?
Thumbs down on sheetrock.


----------



## DavidR8 (May 22, 2020)

I’m getting ready to sheet the inside of my shop. 
I’m going to use 5/8” chateau plywood. 
It has narrow grooves about 10” apart 
I think the face quality would be a B grade. It will be painted some form of white. I may put some hard plastic material behind the mill and lathe to spare the wall from oil stains. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stonebriar (May 22, 2020)

I used Plywood and painted it white.  Great for hanging stuff. And electrical in conduit on the plywood. Easy access.


----------



## Dhal22 (May 22, 2020)

I've seen 1/2" Kevlar sheets used as wall material before...............    Looks like sheetrock but it's not.


----------



## mickri (May 22, 2020)

You might want different material in different locations depending on what is going to be in front of the wall.  For example I have peg board on the walls above my work benches.  OSB and plywood in other places and lots of drywall too.


----------



## BGHansen (May 22, 2020)

Mine is covered with 7/16" osb, painted with white primer.  It's great for shooting a screw anywhere. My only regret is that I air nailed it up instead of screws.

Bruce


----------



## pontiac428 (May 22, 2020)

I have a pallet of OSB sitting on my new shop floor.  It's going up on the walls as soon as the inspector blesses the building.  I wish I could use something fireproof like hardieboard, but the cost is high.  My welding corner is still going to get hardie sheeting, just not the whole shop.  I plan to give it a coat of paint, but that's starting to slip down my priority list right now.


----------



## Nutfarmer (May 22, 2020)

We may not like the surface durability of sheet rock, but it has great fire resistance . If  you use in obs or plywood on the walls of a home shop especially if attached to a home put sheet rock under it for the fire resistance. The life you may save could be yours or your family's. Older mobile  home are a good example of what fire can do if the walls are ply wood only. In the fire service we call them 10 second fires. Which means a person has about 10 seconds two leave and live in case of a fire. This was drove home to me after a mobile home fire where the only thing standing was the hot water heater surrounded by the only sheet rock in the home. As a side note modern noble home do have sheet rock. With the grinding ,welding,and hot work we do in our shops ,stay safe out there.


----------

